# Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt?



## Marmic (21. November 2006)

Weiss jemand wann der Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt wieder da ist, oder wo sich der Momentan aufhält???

lg


----------



## Mardras (21. November 2006)

Marmic schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wann der Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt wieder da ist, oder wo sich der Momentan aufhält???
> 
> lg



hoi...

der nächste ist vom 4. Dezember - 10. Dezember

nachzulesen unter klick


----------



## SkyMarshal (21. November 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> hoi...
> 
> der nächste ist vom 4. Dezember - 10. Dezember
> 
> nachzulesen unter klick



Hai, da hänge ich mich gleich mal dran. Ich habe vom letzten Jahrmarkt in Elwyn (Oktober) noch ein Gratisgeschenkticket - irgendwas, welches mir mal ein Zwerg in IF gegeben hatte. Leider konnte ich das im Oktober nicht einlösen. Behält das seine Gültigkeit? Also kann ich im Dezember das Teil auch noch einlösen??

Danke im Voraus...

Sky


----------



## Nimbrod (21. November 2006)

jo hält es :> kannst das auch letztes jahr angenommen haben udn jetzt erst abgeben ^^ achja noh was für die dudus und schurken einfach mal nach if oder og rein schleichen dort den typen vom jahrmarkt anlabern ^^ da der jahrmarkt neutrale fraktion ist gibt er euch auch ne q fürn gratis loose :>


----------



## Thoralfus (21. November 2006)

der ist aber nur für allianzler zu empfehlen ^^

weil der im wald von elwyn stattfindet. ich meien kann es als hordler durchaus versuchen, aber nunja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (21. November 2006)

ist kein ding habe ich schon gemacht ^^ und wenn mri da wer doof kommt gibs haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanaka (22. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> ist kein ding habe ich schon gemacht ^^ und wenn mri da wer doof kommt gibs haue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ok, ich werd DIR garantiert nicht doof kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (22. November 2006)

achso biste auch von anetheron?


----------



## Alanaka (22. November 2006)

Ups, hab nicht gesehen, dass du von nem andern Server kommst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann komm ich dir ja erst recht nicht doof, da ich von Tirion bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (22. November 2006)

najo kleinen süßesn n811inen tuh ich selten was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die möchte ich eher knuddeln und knutschen ^^


----------



## Alanaka (24. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> najo kleinen süßesn n811inen tuh ich selten was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix dagegen, aber ich glaub mein Pala-Freund hätte ein Problem damit ^^
Ansonsten kannst du mich ja gerne mal auf Tirion besuchen kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße

Alanaka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MGMM (28. September 2008)

6-12 Oktober 08 (Mulgore)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

